#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Investeerder gezocht

## Damee24

zoals de titel luidt ben ik opzoek naar een investeerder, ik ben een Dame van 25 en heb het momenteel is best lastig, ik ben opzoek naar iemand die bereid is om mij te willen helpen om een idee uit te werken dat als volgt is: 
Ik heb een ruimte aangeboden gekregen en wil hier een massage ruimte van maken wel op (zwarte) basis, 
En ik ben dus opzoek naar iemand die bereid is om het voor te schieten en vervolgens het terug te krijgen met winst.
Ik heb hier ook al een klanten kring voor 
Ik zou dus alleen de benodigdheden moeten aanschaffen vandaar dat ik een kleine investering nodig heb.

Zie jij dit zitten?
Heb je interesse of vragen?
Of zou je me graag willen helpen?
Neem gerust contact met me op!

Stuur me een Pm en ik geef je mijn Contact gegevens.. 
Liefs damee24 x

----------


## amir34

slm

waar is die massage studio

----------


## Damee24

> slm
> 
> waar is die massage studio


Het is nog geen studio 
Ik wil hem openen in een locatie in Utrecht 
Het is trouwens gewoon een ruimte en ik wil het dan ook zwart doen

----------


## amir34

als je een plek gevonden heb dan kom ik graag langs. wat is je nummer.

----------


## Damee24

Ik heb dit aanbod nog steeds gelden... 
Iemand interesse?
bel me gerust op het onderstaande nr 
liefs x 


0684309086

----------


## Antara88

Ik kan je helpen met online; website, app etc. online adverteren

----------

